# Automaically deleting pictures



## Rezabrya (Oct 7, 2011)

My sister's GS3 has plenty of room on the device as well as on the memory card, yet she says when she takes new pictures or saves new pictures, it is automatically deleting older pictures off of her phone. Any idea why?


----------

